# Can Dogs Eat Ground Cooked Bone?



## lilLostduckie (Jan 22, 2013)

Exactly what the title says, can dogs eat cooked ground bone? My GSD eats a raw diet, but my new rescue isn't a fan of raw. If I have ground meat with organs and bone in it, can that be fed cooked? Just generally browned in a frying pan.


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

cooked bones splinter= BAD for dog.

if you are worried about the calcium content give raw egg shells or go to health food store and get bone meal powder. NEVER feed cooked bones


----------

